# Need advice - Confused about tick/flea prevention



## Lady Lucinda (Nov 4, 2015)

Living in upstate NY, ticks are a problem. Not so much fleas. I check for ticks/fleas daily, and have found only one tick embedded in Lucy in the 6 weeks she has been with me. She just received her second lyme vaccine. She is on Sentinel monthly, which I understand inhibits the development of flea eggs, but does nothing for ticks. The vet wants to put her on Vectra monthly, and I just don't feel comfortable with using topical tick/flea treatment. Lucy was treated with Revolution at the shelter the day I picked her up, and within two days she was very ill with high fever and abnormal red blood cell and platelet count. Research about Revolution revealed that many other owners have reported the same illness in their dogs after using that product. I have had one vet assure me that she has observed no problems using Revolution, and my regular vet tells me the same about Vectra. I'm worried that Lucy will have a similar reaction to any topical and I don't want to risk it.

If you have used Vectra, would you please share your experience with me. Or, if you have a better prevention method, please share that. Any input would be most appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry! I have a small wooded area at the end of my yard, but so far, in 14 yrs NO fleas or ticks. I would start a flea comb whenever I got back from a walk. The flea comb will, of course, get any tick. Glad there are no fleas. I had a tick investation in my house;years ago, that took 3 years to clear. (had to lie and tell the exterminator that I saw a 'seed tick' so that I didn't have to pay again) We had a 30 day guarantee. Don't ever want to go there again. Maybe there are some 'natural' remedies out there.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

All topical products have a level of danger. I do not use ANY chemical products on my dogs. My chi is epileptic and takes medication. He is high risk- any chemical treatment could cause cluster seizures, and they're known to cause them even in healthy dogs. Even my two healthy dogs do not get those products.

I personally use a product called Ark Naturals Flea Flicker, Tick Kicker on a bandanna as a repellent. A flea comb is another good option. I also do tick checks after walkies.


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

I live in a very high flea/tick state. I keep my yard treated and can usually avoid using any products on my dogs. When they need it I use advantix, but it's rare that they need it. Mollie reacts to most topicals so she never gets any. If someone does start picking up fleas a bath usually cures it. Treating the yard regularly does wonders. Even my outside dog rarely has fleas of ticks and I live in the woods.


----------

